# After 1 initial round of interview the HR asked me to initiate the S Pass. Does it mean anything?



## satydg (Jun 19, 2012)

I was sent the S pass eligibility url to complete it and send a SS to the HR so that they can initiate the process from their end. Does it mean anything positive? Will any company take such a step if the candidate is in his initial stages of hiring unless they want him to be onboarded ? This is for Singapore


----------

